# Almost 6 months



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

January 23 will mark 6 months since euthanizing my Luther. I can't believe it's been so long. I can still hear his excited yip. I still look over and expect to see him laying there with that dumb sad look on his face. And it still hurts too much to handle at times.

My new puppy was born Monday, and although I am super excited for my new family member, a part of me still feels guilty for replacing Luther. He was such a sweet dog and had such a unique personality, I just wish those happy moments could of outweighed those fearful, anxious, aggressive moments.

I see all these posters losing their dogs, and my hearts goes out to EVERYONE on here who has lost a pet.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I waited almost 2 yrs before getting another dog after putting down our last gsd Omy. I was so excited to bring Stosh home but I have to admit that I burst into tears when he went to Omy's favorite spot to lie down when we got home- I felt guilty, he was taking over, all that kind of stuff. But in no time he filled the emptiness Omy left behind. I'm so sorry you lost Luther- I'm sure your new pup will bring nothing but joy!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry that it is still painful for you. Hopefully the new puppy will help ease some of the pain. I'm sure it was a very painful decision for you but take some solace that Luther is now
at peace. Hugs to you.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just realized I can't read any RIP posts without crying.Im am so sorry for your loss. He was SO HANDSOME  </3


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Such a great video of your boy. It is so hard to make that decision no matter what the reason. We just love them and miss them. So glad we can say something here knowing the people here understand. They take a piece of us with them.


----------

